# Port belegt nach Server restart



## gast (3. Sep 2004)

Hey Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich starte einen Server der auf nen Clieneten warte. Sobald ich einen shutdown des servers mache und anschliessend ihn neu starte kommt eine exception, dass der Port (hier 12345) schon gelegt ist!!!
obwohl ich den socket mit .close(); geschlossen haben. Gibt es eine Port freigabe oder sowas???

Komm nicht weiter :-( wer weis rat

mfg
tom

_Hab Titel editiert - Roar_


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2004)

@Mods:
Bitte Titel präzisieren.


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Zeig doch mal den Code, dann können wir dir besser helfen.


----------



## gast (3. Sep 2004)

Denn quelltext zu kopieren wäre zu viel Arbeit, aber ich kann es ja mal zur umschreiben.
1. Eine Gui wird gestartet und man kann denn Server starten
2. Der baut einen Sockel auf port 12345 und started denn listener der denn prot abhorcht
3. Dann gibt es eine Taste, die den offenen Socket wieder schliesst
    damit sollt der Port 12345 wieder frei gegeben werden!!!!
4. Beim erneuten Serverstart kommt die Exception
    "Address already in use: JVM_Bind"


Hier die LOG die ich mir auf System.out bzw System.err ausgebe

03.09.2004 12:31:22:  Starting Server...
03.09.2004 12:31:23:  Reading Configuration.
03.09.2004 12:42:34:  Server started.
03.09.2004 12:42:35:  Start listening on Port 12345
03.09.2004 12:42:35:  Server started.
03.09.2004 12:42:35:  Address already in use: JVM_Bind
03.09.2004 12:42:35:  Start listening on Port 12345

mfg
tom


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Was genau machst du denn, beim schliessen des Sockets? Schließt du auch wirklich wieder alles ObjectOutputstream, ObjecctInputStream, Socket? Unterbrichst du den Thread? Poste doch mal die entsprechende Stelle.


----------



## Grizzly (3. Sep 2004)

Bei mir kamen solche Fehler bisher nur, wenn der Server nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht beendet wurde und somit der Port immer noch in Benutzung war. ???:L


----------

